# FOSHAN | Chencun Chamber of Commerce | 200m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

佛山！谁令你妄自菲薄？【二】


张莫绝：佛山！谁令你妄自菲薄？【一】 渐行渐远，佛山的地铁梦佛山是中国第一个通地铁的地级市，时间是2010年，时间算早。如今每有一个城市通地铁佛山的地铁里程排名就垫后一位，地铁开通7年多，还是那可怜的20多…




zhuanlan.zhihu.com












廣佛200米城市地標


6月13日，“廣佛200米城市地標——裡城·晴樾中心營銷中心盛大啟幕。當天，裡城投資及陳村總商會領導、各大媒體及社會各界人士相聚於此，切身感受“裡想派”晴樾中心帶來的創意理想生活




www.tspweb.com














By 1565767640


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

SSP: Chencun Chamber of Commerce, Foshan - SkyscraperPage.com

south of it is a tiny cute peninsular that would make a good running spot i feel like, very interesting area (but mostly lowrises)


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Khale_Xi , @KillerZavatar, these parapets for each floor confuses my mind, because, they look two floors instead of one floor each 😁


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @499towersofchina, please, updates


----------

